# Question regarding superwash merino, dyeing



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I dye a lot of patons wool, worsted. I use acid dyes and vinegar, I know that process, done it for years, but, the big but, is I've never dyed superwash, what I'm plan hopefully to do is make a baby sweater. It needs to be machine washable, the mom is an artist herself, so she knows the drill.

I'm not set up to use fiber reactive, any advice would be so appreciated. Thank you

Jan


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

You do it the same way. It is more forgiving about felting because it is superwash however it still needs to be handled gently.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you so much, will get some now I'm not afraid. Having never dyed it I did wonder re, how does it take the dye, etc, I'll just treat it like regular wool.

Thank you again
Jan


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Poof----- question answered love it.... lol


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks, poof, sleep well, my bed time now too, dreaming of colors

Jan


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I kool aid dyed superwash yarn to make socks for my grandchildren. Came out great.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you, now need to find the merino, any suggestions,,thanks

Jan


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I dye superwash all the time, takes acid dye very well, I use Wilton food dye and vinegar.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

have and it works great. It is wool so no reason it should not


Janallyn said:


> I dye a lot of patons wool, worsted. I use acid dyes and vinegar, I know that process, done it for years, but, the big but, is I've never dyed superwash, what I'm plan hopefully to do is make a baby sweater. It needs to be machine washable, the mom is an artist herself, so she knows the drill.
> 
> I'm not set up to use fiber reactive, any advice would be so appreciated. Thank you
> 
> Jan


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Janallyn said:


> Thank you so much, will get some now I'm not afraid. Having never dyed it I did wonder re, how does it take the dye, etc, I'll just treat it like regular wool.
> 
> Thank you again
> Jan


I would test a small piece before doing the whole thing as if I remember right it takes the color differently. Example you have a pretty color in your dye pot what you get out is totally different. So take a sample to learn how it is going to accept the color.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Not true as you can see by the socks I did.


watsie said:


> I would test a small piece before doing the whole thing as if I remember right it takes the color differently. Example you have a pretty color in your dye pot what you get out is totally different. So take a sample to learn how it is going to accept the color.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

these are all superwash merino. I use acid dyes


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

watsie said:


> I would test a small piece before doing the whole thing as if I remember right it takes the color differently. Example you have a pretty color in your dye pot what you get out is totally different. So take a sample to learn how it is going to accept the color.


I have never found that to be true. The only thing that will influence a yarn is if it's got another base colour


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> Not true as you can see by the socks I did.


 :sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Janallyn said:


> Thank you, now need to find the merino, any suggestions,,thanks
> 
> Jan


For smaller amounts, knitpicks


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank each and everyone, just ordered from knitpicks. I so much appreciate your help. I overordered, not much, just 2 skeins, pattern called for 84 grams, so I ordered 200, better safe than sorry, lol. Their shipping prices are great, I'm making, or plan to make an "all in one baby sweater". Never seen the baby, she's a year old now, so I plan on making the biggest size. I'm slow, lol


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yummy! supper eye candy.


desireeross said:


> these are all superwash merino. I use acid dyes


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Isn't her work stunning


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Janallyn said:


> Thank each and everyone, just ordered from knitpicks. I so much appreciate your help. I overordered, not much, just 2 skeins, pattern called for 84 grams, so I ordered 200, better safe than sorry, lol. Their shipping prices are great, I'm making, or plan to make an "all in one baby sweater". Never seen the baby, she's a year old now, so I plan on making the biggest size. I'm slow, lol


It's a good idea you ordered more than you need. It's not always easy creating the exact colours again. With the left over yarn you could knit a matching mat


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

watsie said:


> I would test a small piece before doing the whole thing as if I remember right it takes the color differently. Example you have a pretty color in your dye pot what you get out is totally different. So take a sample to learn how it is going to accept the color.


If you're dying with Kool-Aid, a couple of the colors look one way in the dye pot, and then are actually a different color when you dye with them.

There's one that looks blue, but dyes green.

With most of them, what you see is what you get, though.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You wouldn't happen to know what color that would be. I know of only one blue, but have not kept up on the latest Kool-Aid colors.


IndigoSpinner said:


> If you're dying with Kool-Aid, a couple of the colors look one way in the dye pot, and then are actually a different color when you dye with them.
> 
> There's one that looks blue, but dyes green.
> 
> With most of them, what you see is what you get, though.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> You wouldn't happen to know what color that would be. I know of only one blue, but have not kept up on the latest Kool-Aid colors.


I would hesitate to say. I just looked up the flavors available with the idea that I'd probably recognize which one it was when I read it. It had blue somewhere in the name.

But there are dozens of new flavors since I've looked at Kool-Aid, and I wouldn't want to claim that there was only one flavor that looked one color and dyed another. The last time I dyed with Kool-aid was about 20 years ago.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you all again, I've never dyed with kool aid, I use lanaset for my silks and wool yarn, it requires heat and acid. I'll attach a pic of patons worsted which I dyed previously. I love this forum! Everyone is so nice.

Jan


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Those are lovely Jan


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you

Jan


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

The finished skein is just so pretty with the colors you used and the silk is just gorgeous. You are very talented.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you, I'm not really talented, just determined, lol. The silk is my business, the yarn is for me, we are rving in river ranch Florida now. Such a cool, tho over priced place. But having a blast, can you believe, laughing again, you can rent a teepee for a measly, 800 bucks a night, pretty cool teepee tho. Jan


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. The good thing about Kool-Aid is you can do it in your kitchen and it is safe.


Janallyn said:


> Thank you all again, I've never dyed with kool aid, I use lanaset for my silks and wool yarn, it requires heat and acid. I'll attach a pic of patons worsted which I dyed previously. I love this forum! Everyone is so nice.
> 
> Jan


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

sockyarn said:


> Beautiful yarn. The good thing about Kool-Aid is you can do it in your kitchen and it is safe.


You are very correct, the dyes I use are dangerous, great care must be taken, seriously, I've been doing this for years, no one should take the dangers lightly.

Jan


----------

